# email notifications



## lovemybabies

Sorry to bother you, just wondering how I stop the email notifications that someone has replied to a thread. I did go to edit options and selected 'No email" then selected no subsciption but I'm still getting them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Amplexor

Click on Private Messages on the right hand side of the screen.
Click on List Subscriptions on the left hand side of the screen.
Check the select box on the subscription you want to discontinue emails on.
At the bottom of the screen pull down the drop box to delete subscription.


----------



## Chris H.

Also, if you click on "User CP" link (top left), it should show most recent thread subscriptions.


----------



## lovemybabies

thank you


----------



## Hope1964

Is there any way of setting the default to NOT subscribing to threads? Every time I reply to a thread I am apparently automatically subscribed and I would rather not be.


----------



## Chris H.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" and select your preference.

I enabled this a while back because we get a lot of new members here to post problems, who aren't familiar with how forums work, and it helps them to find the responses to their posts.


----------



## Hope1964

Chris H. said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Scroll down to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" and select your preference.
> 
> I enabled this a while back because we get a lot of new members here to post problems, who aren't familiar with how forums work, and it helps them to find the responses to their posts.


Thank-you!!


----------



## monkeyface

Is there a way to stay subscribed to a thread but just not get the email notifications? I've selected "no email notification" but still get them when I'm subscribed. I'd like to know which threads I've posted in but don't want to be emailed with every response made in them.


----------



## Hope1964

When I want to go to threads I have posted in, I click on my own profile and go to the Statistics tab and it lists my posts.


----------



## Chris H.

To change the ones you subscribed to in the past using email, I think you need to go through them and change them individually. Setting the preference only works for new subscriptions apparently.

Click here:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/subscription.php

There should be a check box on the right of each thread, and a drop-down menu near the bottom, so you can change multiple threads at once.


----------



## monkeyface

Thanks Chris, I think I'll try what Hope suggested so I can see all of my posts. Thank you both!


----------



## jmsclayton

Hope1964 said:


> Thank-you!!


I am not getting my private messages in my email and it's set to do it
Why
It was working yesterday
I look at it on my cell phone as well as my iPad and computer
What happen
I email a technical question earlier because I forgot where u were
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

